# Arklow Shipping



## saltydog1 (Aug 24, 2008)

Trying to contact George Edwards of Tralee. Anybody know if he is with Arklow Shipping.


----------



## captpat (Jan 22, 2008)

Dont think so. Name is not familiar.


----------



## saltydog1 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thank you captpat!


----------

